# Tegu 100% albino



## Dorinho (Mar 13, 2011)

Language: PortuguÃªs (Brasil)
I'm sorry for not writing in English

EDIT POST: _Tupinambis merianae_ do Nordeste do Brasil 

Bom dia a todos, sou do Brasil e criei este tÃ³pico para saber se alguÃ©m teria fotos ou vÃ­deos de "tegus 100% albinos". AtÃ© agora o que encontrei foram os chamados "blue tegu albino", que possuem alguma parte escura no corpo.

O filhote que estou criando (fotos abaixo) Ã© totalmente rosa, portanto gostaria de saber se alguÃ©m tem foto de algum filhote parecido com este.

















Hoje ele estÃ¡ em um recinto diferente, todo ambientado e recebendo luz UVB ( Repti Sun 5.0 - 30w) + uma halÃ³gena para emitir calor.

Qualquer dÃºvida podem perguntar. AbraÃ§o!

PS.: 38 dias de vida hoje


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 13, 2011)

I used Google Translator and this is what I gotâ?¦

Language: PortuguÃªs (Brasil)
I'm sorry for not writing in English

EDIT POST:I put this post in the wrong place. The animal in question is a Tupinambis merianae. Sorry ...

Good morning everyone, I'm from Brazil and I created this topic to know if anyone had pictures or videos of "tegus 100% albino. " So far what I found were so-called "blue albino tegument, which have some dark part of the body.

The puppy that I am creating (photos below) is totally pink, so I wonder if anyone has any photo look like this puppy.

*pics*pics*

Today he is in a different venue, every environment is getting UVB light (Repti Sun 5.0 - 30w) + a halogen lamp to emit heat.

Any questions you can ask. Hug!

PS.: 38 days old today

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=en&q=Hoje%20ele%20est%C3%A1%20em%20um%20recinto%20diferente%2C&sa=N&tab=eT#pt|en|" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://translate.google.com/translate_t ... =eT#pt|en|</a><!-- m -->


----------



## chelvis (Mar 13, 2011)

Heres one i had a few years ago:
















She had no black, just red and yellows on her. He eye sight was bad though.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you think that the inbreeding of the original 5 blues has anything to with the albinoism found in these tegus I ask because it seems all the albinos i ever see are always produced from blue tegus, not saying other tegus cant be albino, its just something i have been wondering about


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 14, 2011)

How do you provide lighting for an albino? My understanding is that they cannot take the normal wavelengths of light.....

How long do they live?


----------



## Dorinho (Mar 14, 2011)

Essas marcaÃ§Ãµes na foto, nÃ£o sÃ£o pretas (black)?

AbraÃ§o,


----------



## Dorinho (Mar 14, 2011)

UMA DÃ?VIDA 

NÃ£o sei se meus teiÃºs sÃ£o chamados por vocÃªs de "Black and White " ou "Blue Tegu". 

Para ajudar vou postar fotos dos irmÃ£os do tegu 100% albino. Obs.: Todos sÃ£o do Nordeste do Brasil


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Albino Tegu ..

Like a bird with out feathers ....

Poor thing ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

i dont think all albinos are ata disadvantage,there a few albinos i know that are doing good in captivity.one of em is the albino alligator. the only thing i know of that would screw him over is that it cant camouflage itself. not saying that those traits should be breed into reptiles but it does happen in the wild.


----------



## Wil (Mar 15, 2011)

Você tem fotos do macho e da fêmea que os produziu? Como muitos albinos você conseguiu?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 16, 2011)

_[size=large]^ ^ ^I would like to see pics of the parents also.[/size]_


----------



## chelvis (Mar 16, 2011)

My tegu did not seem to suffer at all, and before i got her her eyesight had gone. She got around fine, basked like a normal tegu and was an eating machine. I had alot going on and was not able to provided the home she really needed, and i also desided that i did not want to breed albino tegus. Like i said she seemed to be fine other than eye sight and i have seen some messed up reptiles that do seem to suffer.


----------

